# Bully Sticks & Natural Dog Treats Site



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

I've seen the question asked before and thought it might be good to have a great link for bullies and natural treats listed. There's different quality to the various brands of bully sticks and treats out there. I totally recommmend Best Bully Sticks to all my Chi families, rescues, and boarders. This is the best place that I've found over the years. The quality of the treats is outstanding and the prices are very reasonable. This is a company that also believes in giving back to the pet community, as well. The addition of the ID number at the end of this link allows a portion of sales to be donated to Chihuahua Rescue by the company, at no costs to the buyer. If you wish to order without that donation, even though it costs you nothing, then delete the ending after .com.

http://www.bestbullysticks.com/?AID=110856&BID=


Happy Shopping,


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

hum, didnt even know they did donations but i always get my bullies and other stuff like merrick taffy and tracheas and fish sticks and antlers from here  he loves the quality and they are great with responses :albino:


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

This is great! I didn't know they did that either. I will definitely make my next order from them with the link you provided. I wish I'd known sooner!


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

I so wish they would post abroad - the pet shops here have them but they are ultra smelly. Robin sent me some of the odorless ones last year and they were brilliant.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

We are waiting on our order from BB now.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Wow that price is incredible. I usually pay about 3.79 for the Merrick 6 inch ones. Just one of them! Which is crazy pricey. Here you can get a 25 pack for 22.80, (the odor free ones are 27.99 for 25) that's amazing. Thanks so much for the link. Are the regular ones really smelly? I don't find the Merrick ones to smell much really. I'd probably go with the odor free ones, just in case.

On the bully stick subject, do you all take it away when it gets to be only a small nub left? I always start to worry they will choke once it gets down to the end.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Aquarius said:


> I so wish they would post abroad - the pet shops here have them but they are ultra smelly. Robin sent me some of the odorless ones last year and they were brilliant.


I know it stinks Jane we cant order from there, at the start i emailed them to ask and they said no, we dont send at this time to your country.
I found the ones from Mutley and mog are less smelly so i get them, it's handy for me since it's in Glasgow, but you can order online.
I suggested them to Lynda too.
They dont do all the other great things that Bestbullys do though sadly, but still have some good treats, toys and food.
It's a big warehouse.
I get my tripe sticks there too, my 2 go mad for them! x



foggy said:


> Wow that price is incredible. I usually pay about 3.79 for the Merrick 6 inch ones. Just one of them! Which is crazy pricey. Here you can get a 25 pack for 22.80, (the odor free ones are 27.99 for 25) that's amazing. Thanks so much for the link. Are the regular ones really smelly? I don't find the Merrick ones to smell much really. I'd probably go with the odor free ones, just in case.
> 
> On the bully stick subject, do you all take it away when it gets to be only a small nub left? I always start to worry they will choke once it gets down to the end.


I dont like them to get too small either just incase, so i always chuck them when they are a wee nub.


----------



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

foggy said:


> Wow that price is incredible. I usually pay about 3.79 for the Merrick 6 inch ones. Just one of them! Which is crazy pricey. Here you can get a 25 pack for 22.80, (the odor free ones are 27.99 for 25) that's amazing. Thanks so much for the link. Are the regular ones really smelly? I don't find the Merrick ones to smell much really. I'd probably go with the odor free ones, just in case.
> 
> On the bully stick subject, do you all take it away when it gets to be only a small nub left? I always start to worry they will choke once it gets down to the end.


I don't think the regular ones are smelly at all but others have said they think so. I buy in bulk and keep them in the freezer until I give them to the dogs. Maybe that makes a difference, since they are frozen. I buy the odor free just because if someone's nose is more sensitive than mine, I won't want them to "smell" anything.

I leave mine with the kids in their crates. (Too many to give them loose as they would fight over them.) I let them have it as long as they let it last. Some finish them off like overnight. Others take a few days. I don't take them away, but then again, I've never found a left over small enough piece that it would cause a choking concern. If I did, I might.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

I will sticky this thread as it's really good that a percentage goes to chi rescue using the link on the first post and a lot of members don't know the link for that


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Terri said:


> I dont like them to get too small either just incase, so i always chuck them when they are a wee nub.


That's what I do too. I'm a worry wart type. Better safe than sorry. 



LiMarChis said:


> I don't think the regular ones are smelly at all but others have said they think so. I buy in bulk and keep them in the freezer until I give them to the dogs. Maybe that makes a difference, since they are frozen. I buy the odor free just because if someone's nose is more sensitive than mine, I won't want them to "smell" anything.
> 
> I leave mine with the kids in their crates. (Too many to give them loose as they would fight over them.) I let them have it as long as they let it last. Some finish them off like overnight. Others take a few days. I don't take them away, but then again, I've never found a left over small enough piece that it would cause a choking concern. If I did, I might.


Right, that's what I do. Mine seem to always get it down to a tiny nub, so I throw it away. It seems a bit of a waste, but I worry too much letting them have it when it's that small. 

And I'm like you, I don't really notice a smell with the original Merrick's (and I'm pretty smell sensitive too) which is why I wondered if I needed the odor free. However, since I've never used this brand, I think I'll just go with the odor free, especially since I'm buying in bulk. I don't want a bulk pack of stinkies! :lol: Thanks for your help and for the great link!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

My guys only chew their bullies about 1/4 way down (if that). I buy the 6" sticks, but even after 3 weeks they are still pretty much "whole." Anyway, a heads up for anyone else that has pups that don't chew them quickly, they can grow bacteria and make them sick. My Vet said to put them in the fridge at night, then toss them after a week. The order I have coming will be their first Bullies since December when they all were ill.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

TLI said:


> My guys only chew their bullies about 1/4 way down (if that). I buy the 6" sticks, but even after 3 weeks they are still pretty much "whole." Anyway, a heads up for anyone else that has pups that don't chew them quickly, they can grow bacteria and make them sick. My Vet said to put them in the fridge at night, then toss them after a week.


Ah bacteria, that's no good.  My little weebles do take a bit to finish theirs (luckily have never gotten sick though) so I'll keep this in mind. Thanks for the tip, T!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Regarding the odor free bully sticks... I'm just wondering if anyone knows what they possibly use to make them odor free? I'm a little concerned about some sort of weird preservative being used.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Some of them can be bleached to make them odor free, so i wouldnt want those.
But of course there are others that have just been dried properly that make them less stinky. lol x


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Terri said:


> Some of them can be bleached to make them odor free, so i wouldnt want those.
> But of course there are others that have just been dried properly that make them less stinky. lol x


I was just talking with T on this subject actually. I noticed on the best bullly sticks site it says:
*
Residual moisture (and water) amplify the odor of bully sticks. This new supplier dries the sticks longer than usual, which results in a product with almost zero moisture-or odor. These bully sticks are all natural. Unlike other bully stick producers, which often use bleach to remove odor, absolutely no chemicals are used on these chews. They're just like all Best Bully Sticks products: healthy, safe, and delicious!*

I'm a bit leery about how true this is though. It just seems to make them odor free they must be going through some sort of unnatural process. Maybe I'm wrong, but I feel a little suspicious of it. With my Pip now over being sick (the cause of which I still don't know) I'm a bit leery to use the odor free ones now. Wish I had gone with the original ones now.


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

I was going to order but the shipping is almost $9.00! I'll have to wait awhile until I want to spend enough to get free shipping.


----------



## ChewyandMilo (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks for posting! I see they have Made in the USA ones, do we have to be worried about this like with the chicken Jerky? Or are Bully Sticks safe no matter where the origin?


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I always buy Made in the USA as anything from China just scares me


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

I purchase from Best Bully Sticks all the time, I'm definitely going to use this link from now on! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bianca00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks for the link! I order from there and never knew.
Here is USA antlers
All Natural Antler Dog Chews from Deer, Elk & Moose
Here is Midwest, USA raw company. Very nice people, started doing deliveries
My Pet Carnivore | Raw dog, cat, and pet food including: tripe, beef, bones, chicken, duck, rabbit, turkey


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

WOW....thanks for the info on the donation, I always order here and had no idea! Will use your link in the future


----------



## ChewyandMilo (Jul 18, 2012)

Just placed an order! Got some Chicken Necks too anybody's little ones like these?


----------



## amzee94 (Nov 28, 2012)

nice link lol


----------

